# Government Shutdown...



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

What are your thoughts on this? I found it funny Barry defended his health care act with every last breath. :dunno2:


----------



## havasu (Jul 18, 2013)

I just can't understand how he can shove this down the throats of the American people when 80-90% of the population doesn't want it. Isn't this country still a democracy?


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

Exactly. He actually said there was only one party who wanted to stop it. No Barry, try everyone, and every party. 

Idiota!


----------



## Hydrashoks (Jul 20, 2013)

Beware the man that has nothing to lose. Unable to be re elected, salary and benefits for him for life, and he's completely comfortable to be led into burning this country down. No other president has destroyed and divided this country in such a short time as Zero and his administration. He's intent on being a cult icon, while his handlers are breaking every law in a blitzkrieg push of the liberal progressive agenda. 

Beer summits, F&F, Benghazi, you didn't build this, the UN Disarmament, and near WWIII in the middle east-again. The encouragement of race baiters like sharpton and jackson. the cultivation of the entitlement society w OWS and Soylendra.

Still the best country in the world, but we have to get this cancer out of DC. It's metastasized, its entrenched, but we have to take an active part in turning the big boat around.

Read up on your facts. This shutdown, plain and simple, is relative to the ACA. Vette what facts you're getting.


----------

